# Help regarding P320 45acp conversion



## M4Eagle (Nov 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if or when the P320 in 40 or 9mm can be converted to a 45 using the fire control unit.
I had heard that the conversion kit to a 45 was not doable based on some size differences in a FCU of the 45 caliber P320.


----------



## dismas316 (May 5, 2015)

Nope not doable. Only 9, 40, or 357sig. Unfortunately not the 45


----------

